# Salacoa Creek Tournament



## MerkyWaters (Mar 1, 2010)

Small Water Angler Teams
Salacoa Creek Lake 3-13-10 <7am-3pm>

SWAT Event OPEN to new members
Memberships are one time $40 per team (not per angler)
The event is $25 and $5 optional big fish = $30 total

100%payback
Check out the website for rules and schedule.
www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2010)

hey can you get on google and put the coordinates for the ramp down? I think I know where it's at, but I just want to make sure.

I can do it when I get home to see if I'm at the right place or not though if you can't figure out what I'm talking about.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Russ I go 53 to 411 take right and go about 6 or 8 miles I think and take a left on 156 and it will  be on your left about 5 miles. here is a ok map.

http://www.northga.net/gordon/salacoa.html


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2010)

it wouldn't happen to be called Defoor Walter's Lake would it? Here the road name I pulled to get there - salacoa camp rd


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

russ010 said:


> it wouldn't happen to be called Defoor Walter's Lake would it? Here the road name I pulled to get there - salacoa camp rd



Looks like it to me Russ


----------



## deepwater (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks like it to me.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 4, 2010)

That is Salacoa. The ramp is beside the beach closer to the dam. Be careful that road entering it is curvy!


----------



## deepwater (Mar 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 9, 2010)

After speaking the reservoir manager to Salacoa he had told me that have changed the rule of allowing gas motors. The deal is you can still have a gas motor present just cant operate one. So those that fish with us you can fish trolling motor or your bass boat just cant run the gas motor.

Make sure to tell everyone. I will notify every member before then to let them know of the rule change the county has made.


----------



## deepwater (Mar 10, 2010)

looking forward to it


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 11, 2010)

Water should be up.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 12, 2010)

Talked to someone today who said the lake is not changed much since last weekend! 

Again Make sure you are aware you cannot operate your GAS MOTOR ANYMORE at Salacoa!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 13, 2010)

results posted on website @ www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com


----------



## Muddywater (Mar 13, 2010)

is swat taking new members at this time? if so, i wold like to join at yahoola on the 27th


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 13, 2010)

We would Love for you to fish with us.


----------

